# 저는 vs. 나는



## Yanky

what is the difference betwen
저는 and 나는
These are ''I'' in english, i don't know 
how to use it


----------



## 82riceballs

저 is the more formal "I"
나 is the more casual/less formal "I"


----------



## Kross

When you are with someone much older than you, it is advisable to use 저 for I. Younger people need to show some respect to them this way in a confucianism-driven society like Korea. Today, the influence of the teaching is not stronger than it used to be.


----------



## Yanky

82riceballs said:


> 저 is the more formal "I"
> 나 is the more casual/less formal "I"



Thanks very much
So How can i form the verbs in the differents speech levels?
For example
To go 가다
갑니다.
가십니다
but i don't know any other forms


----------

